
Stephen Wolfram’s Quest for Productivity - ALee
https://www.fastcompany.com/90432278/one-mans-obsessive-40-year-pursuit-of-the-productive-life
======
melling
About his new book:

[https://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Computational-Explorer-
Ste...](https://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Computational-Explorer-Stephen-
Wolfram/dp/1579550266/)

